# PYRO Rx by IronMagLabs



## Fitnbuf (Nov 6, 2012)

I am starting Pyro Rx Thermogenic first thing in the morning and look forward to sharing my experience with you all.  So excited to hit my cardio in the morning for this reason...btw: I have NEVER looked for to cardio. 

Stay tuned peeps!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Nov 6, 2012)

That's some good shit! I take 2 twice a day, and I'm getting leaner by the day!


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool. Following along!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2012)

*PYRO Rx - Thermogenic/Energy/Stimulant*

*IronMagLabs Pyro Rx*







*-Increases Mental Focus*
-Thermogenic Stimulator
-Extreme Energy
-Promotes Lipolysis
-Suppresses Appetite
-Increases Metabolism
-Mood Enhancer 







*Pyro Rx? is a super-potent thermogenic stimulator that contains  our unparalleled patented blend of ingredients designed to actually  increase the basal metabolic rate; therefore, increasing the body?s  ability to burn calories at any given time, even at rest. This  combination of components not only burns fat with maximum effectiveness,  it also provides the perfect boost of energy, suppresses appetite, and  enhances the mood in the process. * *Geranimol?

* Is a nutritional supplement that works primarily as a stimulant, helping  users with an energy boost and extending their ability to focus on  tasks. It was initially discovered in the 1970s by the drug manufacturer  Eli Lilly, and was intended for use as a nasal decongestant. However,  after being rediscovered in 2006 as an excellent general health  supplement that had many other useful properties. 

*1,3-Dimethylamylamine can be used for many different purposes* 

Fat Burning / Weight Loss ? DMAA is a powerful ?thermogenic?, which  means that it works like a traditional stimulant to help increase the  body?s natural metabolism. This will mobilize stored fat to allow it to  be broken down into glucose for use as fuel without requiring that you  eat more food for energy. 

Energy Boost ? 1,3-dimethylamylamine is also an excellent way to get a  boost of energy and clarity of thought. DMAA acts as a natural tonic,  similar to caffeine. Users report that they get a longer lasting ?pick  me up? with DMAA than would be provided with drinking a couple of cups  of coffee, or taking caffeine pills. 

Pre-Workout ? DMAA is included in many popular pre-workout supplements  for a good reason: it works! As anyone weight lifter or athlete who has  DMAA it gives an extra energy boost and allows you to milk a bit of  extra performance out of your body. Showing up to the gym and moping  around isn?t an option when you take DMAA ? you?ll have the energy you  need to train hard. 

Studying ? In addition to the energy and focus traits mentioned above,  DMAA has been proven in studies to be an effective cognitive enhancer.  1,3-dimethylamylamine reviews by students and others who have to study  hard claim that they are able to remember more information, and can  block out useless distractions so that their concentration is entirely  on the material at hand.  

*IronMagLabs Pyro Rx*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome! Looking forward to hearing about your experience!


----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 8, 2012)

The lightening bolt is accurate on the capsule....since I felt like Flash Gordon on the stairmill this morning!!!!!!! ZOOOOMMMMM!!!! Hahaha



Seriously, I love how feels during cardio ....especially at 3:30am when I am in zombie mode .... Wakes me up! I start to really feel warm halfway through ... So far so good....will advise further as the weeks continue and I get closer to my goal 


IRONMAGLABS.COM

USE DISCOUNT CODE: tami15 for 15% off


----------



## Tina Elias (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome that you are finding it works so well, I just got my shipment yesterday and CANT wait to try it!




Fitnbuf said:


> The lightening bolt is accurate on the capsule....since I felt like Flash Gordon on the stairmill this morning!!!!!!! ZOOOOMMMMM!!!! Hahaha
> 
> View attachment 48044
> 
> ...


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2012)

*PYRO Rx!!!*


----------



## playgroup (Nov 9, 2012)

the first week i did just one pill.... today i did 2 pills and wow!!!! this stuff is no joke


----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 12, 2012)

Did legs yesterday.  First time on PYRO RX....WOWZA!!!!!!!  I was drenched, and fired up!!! I was so pumped it was hard to wait the full rest period between sets!!! I am quite crippled from it today....BUT SO WORTH IT!!!!!

IronMagLabs hit it out the ball park on this one!!! Loving it.....Eager to wreck the gym tonight!


----------



## Fitnbuf (Dec 15, 2012)

I cannot leave to the gym without this stack now!!!! LOVING it!!!


----------



## Fitnbuf (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year peeps


----------



## Fitnbuf (Feb 14, 2013)

I am loving Pyro RX. I dont train without it!!

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY PEEPS


----------

